

Economic signs in Apple's bond sale to pay for dividend? - jhowell
http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/markets/2013/04/30/apple-17-billion-bond-offer/2124791/

======
jhowell
Apple is selling bonds to pay for their upcoming dividend. Perhaps this is a
precursor to raising interest rates. Otherwise, they may have waited longer to
for interest rates to go lower.

From the article: "Last week, Microsoft sold nearly $2 billion in debt."

